# Partage de fichiers ?



## iValentin (15 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous, 


je voudrais savoir, comment, est-il  possible de lire des videos, photos etc... qui sont sur mon PC, sur mon  iPad ?


Je n'ai pas trop compris comment par la synchronisation  iTunes ? Sinon, existe-il des applications ?


Merci beaucoup.


Val'.


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

Pour les photos tu peux synchroniser avec iPhoto comme sur l'iPhone, ou alors passer par un programme tiers comme GoodReader qui te permetra de glisser/déposer depuis le finder directement sur l'Ipad.

Pour la video, deux solutions : soit en streaming (Air Video), soit pas itunes ou GoodReader mais il te faudra convertir tes videos en MP4 ou avi. Il y a sauf erreur des softs qui te permettent maintenant de lire plus de formats mais je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## joinman (21 Juillet 2010)

une solution Dropbox.
je l'utilise er c'est super...


----------

